# Lil Big Hauler Combine Car Into Railbus Bash



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lil Big Hauler Combine Car Into Railbus Bash

As part of the ongoing evolution of my roster I have been trying to find ways to upgrade older models that for what ever reason just never worked as well as I would have liked. With the main layout becoming a harbor transfer layout, I have pieces that are now extraneous without any place on either the harbor layout or are too big for the pizza. This was one of them, a railtruck bashed from HLW parts and a NWSL Magic Carpet drive:










Its track powered but it was too large for the Pizza but there is no place for it on the Harbor, so its has lingered in limbo as to what it should become, I wanted a passenger railbus but it had to fit the pizza. From the first moment I saw the new Lil Big Hauler lineup I was certain the combine car would make a nifty railbus and, come a lucky low bid on a brand new Lil Big Hauler passenger train set on Evilbay and low and behold I had the perfect base for bashing the a new railbus. I started by carefully cutting up one end and repostioning the two end walls.










I had to reposition the body forward, so the engine hood got moved up, otherwise the chassis is unchanged. Add some LGB passenger car seats a couple figures inside and the final results:





































BTW Pollyscale DRGW Yellow is almost an exact match for the Bmann plastic color, still searching for a few finishing touches but its 99% there.

PS yes it fits on the pizza ... B A R E L Y !


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
I dont usually comment on your bashes - interesting models and I see you having fun, but with this rail bus I think you're really onto something. This is a really good concept. I think you should show Bachmann, it would make a great addition to their lil big hauler line. 
Go for it mate! 
David.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, I really appreciate the feedback. 

If my layout gets into to the next GTE show next month in Anaheim, I plan to take this one, if the Bmann guys are there I will definetly bend their ear. After all, they already have the railtruck drive, it wouldn't be to much of a jump for them to make it so. I might just also repost this over on the Bmann forum, I think my login is still active.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cute ... but consider. 
Roof mounted headlight and footboards instead of the long red pilot. 
Not many cows down by the docks. 

Nice job. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, this will live on the desert theme pizza layout, so on that compact real estate it will still need the cowcatcher to fend off roaming cattle and the occasional stray Dalek.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor; 

Wow! That is actually shorter than my old Delton Doozie. I think you may have a really great idea there. I know your layouts are relatively flat, but have you tried it anywhere on a grade? That was the biggest problem with the Doozie. I had to add two Wimmer seated lead figures to seats over the power truck, plus a pewter conductor to the rear platform, to enable the Doozie to climb a 3% grade. 

Like I said, not a problem for many folks, but something some of us may need to consider when doing the bash. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Vic,
You never cease to amaze me. Good job.
If you get an invitation to Anaheim, I'll go just to see it. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking bash.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 27 Dec 2012 11:41 PM 
John, this will live on the desert theme pizza layout, so on that compact real estate it will still need the cowcatcher to fend off roaming cattle and the occasional stray Dalek. 
Cool!
On the Pizza methinks she will earn a shorter RR, perhaps The Shortest Line RR.

All in good humor.

Happy Rails

John


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks Great VIC! 

I may need to build one of those for my railroad. We have not heard from the Show folks either. 
Happy New Year! 

Don


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

Vic 
Very cool bash. I haven't seen the combine in person but am I right in assuming it is the same size as Bachmanns big hauler combine (other than length). If so couldn't one of those cars be cut down to make this? It would be cheaper than buying a whole train set. Although I guess it would require considerable hacking chopping and sanding. 
Also I notice in the third picture, sitting on top of the drawers is part of a Hotwheels hotline train. I had one of those as a kid way back when. As I recall there was the engine, passenger car, observation car and a green and red dump gondola. Nice vintage piece. 
Boomer


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, that is an outstanding bash. A great idea to combine all those different pieces. 

The Anaheim Great Train Expo show confirmation finally came through. We don't see you listed on the floor plan but with all the extra space in that huge venue I wouldn't hesitate to just show up, drive in, pick an unused area and set up. You are welcome to run that little jewel on the Door Hollow Shortline if you wish.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I picked up some train sets (forget who makes them, but New-Brightish in quality) for my kids for Christmas. The freight equipment (all 2-axle, about 11" to 12" long) are serious kitbash fodder for folks with similar industrial-themed railroads. The cars appear to be a bit longer than the B'mann cars. That, and the locos are R/C (forward, stop, reverse; no actual speed control). 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Bob I dont think I can make the show unless its raining cats and dogs. Even then it would only be a single day, too many plates spinning right now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor...... That is very nicely done....

Super job.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

After my NWSL magic carpet drive bit the big one at the BTS I was fishing around for ideas on how to fix it, after considering a HLW wadling goose drive and a couple other candidates that panned out, I settled on what was a pretty fast conversion, I took the USA Speeder drive off another project, and with a minimum tussle replaced the front truck of this, the rear is now a standard metal wheel but I have to eventually replace it with a BB unit to cut friction as these are already pretty low power. 



















Thats OK all it has to do is pull itself around the pizza.


----------

